# Jan 17th MHRA race in Mattoon Il.



## Heater (May 26, 2008)

Jan. 17th race at Heater's

Open for practice at 0830

Racing starts at 1030

Classes

1. MHRA/CITRO dirt body T-jet

2. G-jet

3. Super Stock

4. P-cup

Heater's Freedom Speedway

Racing on the Road coarse.

Location: Paradise Lake
Mattoon Illinois

Contact: Mark (Heater)
Phone: cell 
-217-246-6552.

$5 race fee, food and drink provided.

Everyone is welcome. 

Directions to Heater's. From I-57 Get off at Exit 184, Go north on route 45 to Mcdonalds. At stop light ( Mcdonalds), take a left, on county road 400N (paradise road), Go West to County road 150E, approximatly 4 miles, Turn left onto 150E and go south 1/4 mile to 3621 . Cedar sided house. Address is 3621 n. county rd 150E, Mattoon Il. 61938. Cell phone is 217-246-6552. Give me a call with any Questions.


----------



## Heater (May 26, 2008)

Just a reminder, Race at my house on the 17th.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*race*

me and charlie will be there. i might need a loaner p-cup. anyone close to heater should go to the race he has a nice max trax and he is a awesome host!

here is his track in action!

http://media.putfile.com/HEATERS-2


----------



## Racer22 (Sep 14, 2012)

*To: Mark About Race On Jan 17th*

Hi, Mark , The race the 17th of Jan is it for nitro trucks. Can I bring my HPI Savage 25 nitro monster truck . Only thing it has is metal racing spur and clutch bell thats not stock. I would really enjoy joining you all. Thanks.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Racer22 - seriously look at the date it was posted.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

glueside said:


> Racer22 - seriously look at the date it was posted.


Ya and he is racing slotcars not R.C. trucks ! lol


----------

